# Has anyone used brighterscents.com?



## lauramw71 (Nov 19, 2009)

Their prices seem just TOO good to be true!!!  Has anyone ordered from them?  How is their shipping time?  Do they ship fast?  What about the quality of their oils?
I have only used WSP and NG so far, and they are WOW fast and GREAT quality!!  
I worry when the prices seem too good to be true, they really are.  I am just starting out so I am trying to find the best way to get the most for my money.
Thanks for any input!
Laura


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 19, 2009)

I just received my sample order from them yesterday (fast shipping, got 10 1oz samples for $20 shipped). So far I have only tried the Salty Sea Air in my first batch of salt spa bars which I *just* cut before sitting down so no clue how they will behave after curing yet. In the bottle the scents all smell nice and I look forward to trying them. The Salty Sea Air behaved well while soaping and smells perfect for a spa bar. I'll have to see how lasting it is but right now while cutting it smelled very nice, I used the whole 1oz in a 20oz oil batch.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh, that's great to hear!  I could kick myself in the butt, because I had received a 50% coupon from them that expired last Sunday.  The $20 sample pack would have been $6  yes S-I-X dollars!!!! (not counting s/h) I just dont' like to order anything without researching the company first, and had a really hard time trying to find anything out about this company.  I get alot of sale emails from them, so I am jumping on it the next time I get one.  If I can wait that long!!
Keep me posted on how they work for you!  

Laura


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 27, 2009)

I got my order.  Pretty fast shipping too!  I am a tad disappointed though.  I ordered the Downy Clean Breeze and it smells TERRIBLE!  So terrible that I will pretty much use this 4oz of oil to freshen my toilet as I flush it away.  LOL  If anyone remembers the old Tinkerbell perfume as a kid, this is what I first thought of when I opened the bottle.  yuk yuk YUK!  and of course, this was my biggest seller at work.  I originally got it from NG, but since I was trying out brighter scents I thought I'd get it from there.  BIG mistake.  *sigh*  oh well.
I also got:
Monkey Farts
Relaxation
Creamy Coconut
Amber Romance
Sweet Pea
Fresh Waterfall Mist
Mango Papaya
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Abercrombie & Fitch
Cherry Blossom

All of those smell great oob.  I only made a room spray out of the "Clean Breeze". Havent used the others yet.  I only make lotions, shower gel, body spray, and room spray.  Hopefully these will hold up when I make those.  Lesson learned to stick wit hthe tried and true!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've used a couple more of the samples now, Love Spell is lovely and so far seems to be holding up well a week into curing. Their version of Pink Sugar is also (so far) soaping well, much MUCH better than WSP and pretty comparable to Scent Works in smell. 
I just ordered some more samples plus full size bottles of the Love Spell and Pink Sugar, so I'm crossing my fingers those two scents stay true and strong like they are now. 
Sorry you're not liking the Downy, pretty sure that's one I ordered this round as a sample...


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pink Sugar I heard is a GREAT seller.  I might have to check that one out!  Brighter Scents prices are just AMAZINGLY good!!!  Let me know how your Clean Breeze smells to you.  Maybe I got a bad batch or something.  I added a bit of Country Clothesline to it to see if that would help....  Can't even smell it in there.  I added it right to the linen spray I had already made.  Only added a bit.. not even 1ml because the spray I made is already at 5 % so it's pretty strong.  Hopefully yours is better than mine!!  
Other than that one, I am pretty darn impressed with them so far!  Less than a week from order to receipt, and that includes Thanksgiving thrown in there.  And their scents seem to be pretty right on!  Hopefully I'll still be singing their praises after I put some to work!!


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 29, 2009)

Let me know how your Downy Clean Breeze smells.  I'm curious to see if I got a bad batch or what.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 30, 2009)

this is the same as gellumiations right? I cant believe their prices, ive bought some good ones, "very sexy for him" no good, very weak. I like the chesnuts and brown sugar, scent has held very well in soap. They used to have aspen winter, that was to die for, i tried to order more and they discontinued :cry: . I have an order coming tomorrow, i will let ya know what smells good. I cant remember what i bought!


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad you said that about Very Sexy because that's one I want.  I wish there were more reviews on the different sites about this company.  They seem to be hit or miss and I don't like getting the "miss" ones.  HAHA.  I need to do my reviews on scentforum.com and the scentreviewboard as I sit here and gripe.  haha  maybe that will get more going


----------



## carebear (Nov 30, 2009)

I like some of their stuff but don't count on them in a pinch - whenever I order, the FO I'm most anxious for is back ordered and they are BAD about getting that out the door.

I have one FO that's been back ordered for a month and finally they shipped it last Wednesday.  Last time the didn't ship the back ordered one for longer, even - until I happened to get them on the phone (after much effort) at which point it had magically "just arrived" and they'd poured and packed my bottles just that morning!

But the stuff is cheap, and often good.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 1, 2009)

I ordered another 20 samples (from Gelluminations, but it seems it's the same company... same exact scent descriptions and my labels on the last package came from "Gelluminations/BrighterScents") and 2 full sized bottles of  two scents that soaped well as samples. I look forward to (eventually, LOL) get the new set of samples to play with.
I agree, there aren't a lot of reviews of their scents which makes it difficult to select. I will add mine once they have a little more curing time so I can be a bit more thorough. 
Carebear, too bad about the backorders... crossing my fingers that whatever I ordered is in stock, then!


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dang, I just went to brighterscents website and right now they're having 50% sale on all their FO's.  UGH!   They sure make it hard to resist!  LOL


----------



## honor435 (Dec 2, 2009)

i got my 10 fos today, very fast, for 12$, includes shipping.
they all smell good in bottle, i will prob use for lotion and if soap use more than 1 oz per lb, but for 50cents, crazy. I bought
omh
secret crush
creamy van
van bean
island spa
black rasp
forbidden fantasy
white ginger/amber


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I make lotions, shower gel, and room spray for now.  Here's my review for the ones I got.  Haven't used them all though:
Downy Clean Breeze - well, we all know how I feel about THAT one! Do NOT recommend.. smells absolutely HORRIBLE and will probably flush it!

Mango Papaya - Nice and fruity.  Strong smell in the lotion at 2%

Warm Vanilla Sugar - Smells JUST like the BBW. I have the body spray and it smells just like it.  Used in lotion 2%.  Pretty light smell.

Sweet Pea - Bout the same as above.  Good dupe, also light smell.

Creamy Coconut - Has sort of a vanilla back note to it, also turned my lotion just a tad tan.  Looks nice though.  Kind of has a plasticy smell to it.

Amber Romance - Smells FAB OOB.  Haven't used it yet.

Abercrombie & Fitch - Also smells GREAT.  Lady I work with said it smells better than at the store.

Monkey Farts - Smells like banana laffy taffy OOB.  Haven't worked with it yet

Cherry Blosson - Personally do not like.  Too flowery.  Haven't used yet

Relaxation - Smells pretty nice.  Not a big fan of lavender.  Made in a room spray at 5%.  Kids LOVE it!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 17, 2009)

anyone have updates on their fos from here? they are having another 60% off sale, i like some, some weak. I DO like the ginger/amber, i think i'll use in lotion. very sexy for her smells ok, i used 2 oz in hp, where usually can get by with less, but for a dollar who cares!


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't ordered any more since my first one.  They have sales ALL the time, but for some reason I'm scared to order from them.  LOL  I think I want to try coconut from maybe wsp because I don't really like the one from brighter scents.  It turned into sort of a plasticy smell even more than the beginning.  
Are you going to break down and make another order?  It's so hard to resist with their prices!!!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 19, 2009)

ni, im not ordering more right now, i just got 10 from peak and i love peak, they are so strong, you get 10- 1 ounce for 20$, i think gellul, is ok for some fos, not all.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 19, 2009)

I got my second order of samplers (from Gelluminations, same difference) but I haven't had a chance to soap them yet. My BFF sat and sniffed through all of them (30 in total) and her "like" pile was only about 5 bottles, LOL! 
There are a few that I may order again from them, but I have to agree that the vast majority of the ones I got were on the weak side and some just not very nice smelling at all. Some of their floral scents didn't smell half as nice as ones I have from other suppliers, for instance... 
I'm waiting for my Daystar order to come in, I can't wait to play with that!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know what the minimum $ order is for brighter scents?


----------



## honor435 (Jan 2, 2010)

no minimum, im thinking about another order! they arent bad you just have to use more, they have 10- 1ounce for 10$ right now.

I really liked the forbidden fantasy, its very fruity and is holding up really good in cp, did someone say the coc. was good or not?
chesnuts and brown sugar was nice, although not a good seller.
im thinking about  coconut/lemongrass, almond biscotti, mango mandarin, squeezed oranges,
so 10 would be 18, or i go to natures garden(i usually like all of them) 10 for 28, what to do????
by the way, you can order as many of the same scent in these deals.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 3, 2010)

They have a sale that ends today, 10 1oz scents for $5.  I don't know if I want to order from them again.  I know the prices are HARD to bypass, but I think I'll stick with the tried and true NG and WSP.  Brighter scents are just too hit or miss, and it scares me.  I think I would rather pay more when I know what I'm going to get is top quality, not worry about the quality when I get it..  But dang, the prices just kill me!  It does make me wonder how in the world they're able to offer these FO's at such a low price!  I mean, I've gotten a couple that were fantastic, but then others that were horrible... ugh   haha


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, and I THINK.... not sure, but THINK that if u order 10 1oz scents from NG the price is $20?  Unless you're including s/h in the $28?  Just thought of that  haha


----------



## honor435 (Jan 3, 2010)

i was just on there, isnt it 10$ for 10 bottles? if its less im doing it.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 3, 2010)

I got an email from them.. think you have to use a link they email you?  If you want, either post or pm me your email address and I'll forward it to you!


----------



## TessC (Jan 3, 2010)

http://brighterscents.com/fragranceoils.html  lists 10 one ounce bottles for $5. That said, after my experience with them during another of their big sales, I'll personally pass. Cheap is all well and good, but their customer service is nonexistent.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 3, 2010)

weird the site ive ordered from is  www.gelluminations.com.  is it the same company? they have 2 different web sites, they have different fos, but the same address, im puzzled.
 well, anyway ive ordered from gelluminations numerous times, never had a prob.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 4, 2010)

10- 1 ouncers for 5$, i cant say no, i can always use to scent lotion, it doesnt need to be as strong. The sale is still on! I did email them about there cust svc, we'll see what they say.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 4, 2010)

I skipped it as well.... I had not only one but two 10-packs filled out and ready but I stopped myself. No matter how inexpensive they are I'd rather have a full sized bottle of some stuff that's going to be really good and I'm going to love, from someone with greats CS.  I do like sample packs to play with but half of the FOs from this place  (yes, Gelluminations and Brighter Scents seem to be the same... the labels state both) just weren't good at all and *all* of the ones I have tried so far have been pretty weak and faded.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 4, 2010)

youre right im going to order from ng, that i know are all good, except green tea, yuck!


----------

